# Jack Ryan



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Jack Ryan (TV Series 2018- ) - IMDb

For fans of mindless action series like moi, I'm hoping maybe he'll fill Jack Bauer's shoes.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

MOI?

moi - Google Search


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> MOI?
> 
> moi - Google Search


Yep, from the first link in your search:

from Latin _mē_ ("me")


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looking forward to it. I've read all of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan books. I still haven't seen the Chris Pine movie, but I think I've seen all the others. And I like John Krasinski, so I'm definitely in for this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> Looking forward to it. I've read all of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan books. I still haven't seen the Chris Pine movie, but I think I've seen all the others. And I like John Krasinski, so I'm definitely in for this.


Movie was very good. Books are better.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Hcour said:


> Jack Ryan (TV Series 2018- ) - IMDb
> 
> For fans of mindless action series like moi, I'm hoping maybe he'll fill Jack Bauer's shoes.


I'm actually hoping for something a little better than just mindless action. I can do without car chases, shootouts, and sword fights. I want something more thought provoking with some action on top, not over the top.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

goblue97 said:


> I'm actually hoping for something a little better than just mindless action. I can do without car chases, shootouts, and sword fights. I want something more thought provoking with some action on top, not over the top.


I'm all for it. That would be even better.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> MOI?
> 
> moi - Google Search


French for "me." Miss Piggy uses it all the time.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Ugh, it obvious now. Lol

We live in a world were everything is shortened for the sake of saving time. Even the 2 letter word "at" is abbreviated in regular messages. Sometimes reading posts on these boards require members to post link to niche slang. Forget trying to decipher a teenager's text message.

So, naturally the first place I went was to find the abbreviation to a movie or tv series. Mission Impossible because the "I" and "O" are next to each other...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll watch it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Poor Jack Ryan. He's been begging to be a mainstay Hollywood movie franchise character ever since the first Tom Clancy book featuring him, and was punted between various Hollywood actors with nothing sticking. He could have been a modern American James Bond.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I'm actually hoping for something a little better than just mindless action. I can do without car chases, shootouts, and sword fights. I want something more thought provoking with some action on top, not over the top.


Totally agree. The Tom Clancy novels are not shoot-em-up action stories. They are a lot more cerebral than that.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

rdrrepair said:


> Ugh, it obvious now. Lol
> 
> We live in a world were everything is shortened for the sake of saving time. Even the 2 letter word "at" is abbreviated in regular messages. Sometimes reading posts on these boards require members to post link to niche slang. Forget trying to decipher a teenager's text message.
> 
> So, naturally the first place I went was to find the abbreviation to a movie or tv series. Mission Impossible because the "I" and "O" are next to each other...


The one that annoys me are people who use "U" instead of writing out "you". Potentially understandable if they were texting on a number pad, but when they have an onscreen keyboard and autocorrect, or even worse, a regular keyboard at a regular computer... (and nevermind the various variations including "Ur"). And one poster very happily capitalizes it, so his psots will have "U" instead of "u".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Worf said:


> The one that annoys me are people who use "U" instead of writing out "you". Potentially understandable if they were texting on a number pad, but when they have an onscreen keyboard and *autocorrect*, or even worse, a regular keyboard at a regular computer... (and nevermind the various variations including "Ur"). And one poster very happily capitalizes it, so his *psots* will have "U" instead of "u".


Isn't it ironic....?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

“The Hunt for Red October” was the best adaptation of a Clancy book to screen. Alec Baldwin was a perfect Jack Ryan.

That said, I’ll give this a try.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I thought Sum of all Fears was good as well. I didn't mind Ben Affleck in the role.

EDITED TO ADD: I don't know how it was as an adaptation, I never read the book. But it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Worf said:


> The one that annoys me are people who use "U" instead of writing out "you".


I blame Prince.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I thought Sum of all Fears was good as well. I didn't mind Ben Affleck in the role.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: I don't know how it was as an adaptation, I never read the book. But it was a pretty good movie.


That was my biggest problem with the Sum of a Fears. It was a terrible adaptation of the book. SoaFs is probably my favorite Jack Ryan novel and to see how much they butchered it was heart breaking. While I agree that Ben Affleck could have been a good Jack Ryan (and would have preferred to see him in Patriot Games versus a way over aged Harrison Ford), this was not the Jack Ryan of the novel.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I never saw that one. I stopped after Ford was done.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I thought Sum of all Fears was good as well. I didn't mind Ben Affleck in the role.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: I don't know how it was as an adaptation, I never read the book. But it was a pretty good movie.


I don't remember much about that movie, but I do remember it barely resembled the novel at all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> I blame Prince.


You mean







?https://www.bing.com/images/search?...069D7B51E506B19DB3F54483CBA73A9DF&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I never read the book.


That's likely why you thought the movie was good


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> "The Hunt for Red October" was the best adaptation of a Clancy book to screen. Alec Baldwin was a perfect Jack Ryan.
> 
> That said, I'll give this a try.


One of the rare movies that was better than the book. I have trouble reading Clancy, he gets bogged down in so much minutia and military lingo that I get really bored. But the movies have been good. The only Clancy book I've read that I actually really enjoyed was "The Cardinal in the Kremlin".


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I never watched Sum of All Fears after they butchered Clear and Present Danger as badly as they did. Sum of All Fears was definitely not my favorite of the Clancy books, and I honestly wasn't convinced that it would really be all that easy to translate to a reasonable movie. I always kinda felt that particular novel was just really bloated with a lot of unnecessary things going on that dragged it down.

I'm definitely interested in seeing the series, but from what I've seen so far I'm not sure how much grounding it really will have in the character we saw in the books.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gschrock said:


> I never watched Sum of All Fears after they butchered Clear and Present Danger as badly as they did. Sum of All Fears was definitely not my favorite of the Clancy books, and I honestly wasn't convinced that it would really be all that easy to translate to a reasonable movie. *I always kinda felt that particular novel was just really bloated with a lot of unnecessary things going on that dragged it down.*
> 
> I'm definitely interested in seeing the series, but from what I've seen so far I'm not sure how much grounding it really will have in the character we saw in the books.


Wasn't that the book with an entire chapter devoted to the details of how the trigger on a nuclear bomb worked, with the entire chapter covering only a couple milliseconds in plot time?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't read any of them.. But I think a lot of people like that kind of minutia.

Isn't Moby Dick famous for minutia unrelated to the main plot too?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wasn't that the book with an entire chapter devoted to the details of how the trigger on a nuclear bomb worked, with the entire chapter covering only a couple milliseconds in plot time?


Yeah, somebody very aptly called his style "military tech porn."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> I haven't read any of them.. But I think a lot of people like that kind of minutia.


Obviously people like that kind of minutia or Tom Clancy wouldn't have been one of the best-selling authors of the last 35 years.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I saw a part of Of J R this afternoon. I should have watched from the beginning. 

After all these years of seeing Krasinski in little other than The Office, it’s hard to buy him in this show. But, I think he might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

He was good in The Quiet Place, but he didn't say a whole lot.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I’m looking forward to this. I loved the real Clancy books. In college I read some of all fears cover to cover in one (very long) day. 

Without Remorse, which barely mentioned JR, (he was a kid) was my favorite.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Listening to Red October right now. Pretty good so far!

Trying to picture Krasinski as Ryan but having a hard time.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I remember being fascinated by the military/intelligence language when Clancy's novels first came out. I hadn't seen that terminology referenced before.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

SullyND said:


> I'm looking forward to this. I loved the real Clancy books. In college I read some of all fears cover to cover in one (very long) day.


I got that one on release day and lost a LOT of sleep the next couple of nights reading it.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Never like Clancy's style of writing, but liked the Ryan movies enough.

This definitely looks good.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Does Amazon air shows weekly or are they released all at once like Netflix?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The last show I watched, The Tick, was released in two half-seasons. I don't know what the norm is though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The few shows I've watched on Amazon Prime, such as The Man in the High Castle, The Grand Tour, and Catastrophe have all been released one episode at a time like a normal TV show. But they could obviously release things however they want, depending on if they thought it would improve the viewership.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe it's all at once.
Jack Ryan Episode Guide, Show Summary and Schedule: Track your favourite TV shows
When they set the dates likes that it usually means all at once. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

All the shows I’ve watched on Amazon Prime have all been releases at once.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The few shows I've watched on Amazon Prime, such as The Man in the High Castle, The Grand Tour, and Catastrophe have all been released one episode at a time like a normal TV show. But they could obviously release things however they want, depending on if they thought it would improve the viewership.


??? Man in the High Castle is and has been an all-at-once show...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I can almost buy Krasinski as Ryan when I see him with the beard. But, when they run promos of him clean shaven, that baby face just screams “Jim, from The Office.”

I wanna believe he’s CIA, but I keep expecting him to punk Dwight.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Man in The High Castle was released all at once.

Sorry didn't see other posts.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Never like Clancy's style of writing, but liked the Ryan movies enough.
> 
> This definitely looks good.


I'm the exact opposite. His books were based on fact, not fiction, which made them that much more terrifying. He was very detail oriented so sometimes he got bogged down in the minutia, but it was always critical to the story. A friend of mine loaned me one of his books after telling me a little about the story and the setting. I grew up near Annapolis and spent a lot of time there as a kid so I could easily visualize every location he was describing. Hollywood took his books and totally distorted them to make action movies. They never really did them justice. I know Clancy was never happy with the way they butchered his stories, but I'm sure the money he made from them dulled the pain a bit. My sister-in-law and her hubby played in a band and did Clancy's daughter's wedding. Her hubby said that Clancy wasn't exactly a nice guy to them, but I'm sure a lot of that had to do with the pressure of the wedding. It's a shame he's dead now because I loved all of his solo ventures in writing. What's really scary is the book where he has a terrorist pilot using passenger jet to crash into the capital building where Jack Ryan was being sworn in as vice president. Ryan left early and the president and all of congress was wiped out, making Ryan the president. This happened way before 9/11. When I woke up and saw the news on 9/11 my mind immediately flashed back to Clancy's novel.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ??? Man in the High Castle is and has been an all-at-once show...


Hmmm. It's been so long since it's been on that I guess I forgot.


mr.unnatural said:


> What's really scary is the book where he has a terrorist pilot using passenger jet to crash into the capital building where Jack Ryan was being sworn in as vice president. Ryan left early and the president and all of congress was wiped out, making Ryan the president. This happened way before 9/11. When I woke up and saw the news on 9/11 my mind immediately flashed back to Clancy's novel.


Yep, I also immediately thought of that book on 9/11 and wondered if Tom Clancy would feel some remorse for putting that idea out into the world. But at the same time, when I originally read the book I felt like that was a very obvious and plausible threat so I don't think Clancy should blame himself. Any half-decent terrorist should be able to come up with that on their own.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, nothing to hang on Clancy--from the same world as the Goodyear Blimp to be detonated at the Superbowl in 1977's "Black Sunday."


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> Ryan left early and the president and all of congress was wiped out, making Ryan the president.


Nit-pick. Ryan was on his way *in* after the confirmation vote to swear-in and make a speech. He was in an underground tunnel that protected him.

--Carlos V.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

Season one is available but I’m not getting Dolby Atmos sound.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Season one is available but I'm not getting Dolby Atmos sound.


Yeah, but how is the show itself? I plan to marathon it this wknd.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

two episodes in, so far so good. The only characters carried from the Ryanverse are Jim Greer, Kathy Mueller and Jack.

But still trying to get a handle on the modernization of these characters. I prefer Alec Baldwin's version, and Kransinki seems less vulnerable and less in over his head.

I think he said 9/11 four times in the first episode. Kinda bothered me.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> two episodes in, so far so good. The only characters carried from the Ryanverse are Jim Greer, Kathy Mueller and Jack.
> 
> But still trying to get a handle on the modernization of these characters. I prefer Alec Baldwin's version, and Kransinki seems less vulnerable and less in over his head.
> 
> I think he said 9/11 four times in the first episode. Kinda bothered me.


I'm two episodes in also, but I have a totally different impression of Krasinski's portrayal of Ryan... I thought he was totally in over his head. (And Alec Baldwin is my least favorite Ryan. But that's not a total dig... I like all of them.)

Anyway, liking it so far.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Review | The blandly reassuring 'Jack Ryan' gets better when there's less Jack Ryan in it


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

goblue97 said:


> I'm actually hoping for something a little better than just mindless action. I can do without car chases, shootouts, and sword fights. I want something more thought provoking with some action on top, not over the top.


Judging by the first episode, you're going to be disappointed. It was fine, but it's pretty standard stuff. Kind of a low-rent "Homeland". Definitely not on a par with the best of the JR films (I haven't read the books).


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Just finished it, all in all I enjoyed it.

One thing I would have changed about the end, but I'm not gonna say here at this point.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm four episodes in. More nudity and and f-bombs than I expected. I like it so far. I haven't read a Tom Clancy book in over 20 years and can't remember all that much from previous Jack Ryan performances so I'm pretty much a clean slate for Krasinski's take on the character. I think he's doing ok so far. Nothing award worthy but nothing bad.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm waiting for John Clark to show up.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I watched all 8 yesterday and liked it, I have no complaints at all. Even looked beautiful on my TV.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

No one else bothered that Cathy is no longer an eye doctor.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I had to suspend belief during some of the office scenes.

Spoilering but probably not necessary, not plot-related:


Spoiler




Jack's two coworkers piggyback through the access-control door, all entering on Jack's scan. I worked in just a DoD-cleared business and we were not allowed to piggyback.
Jack can switch off secure computing and surf the web inside the secure office?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> I had to suspend belief during some of the office scenes.
> 
> 
> > Did they use the wrong kind of paper in the copier machine?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tigercat74 said:


> No one else bothered that Cathy is no longer an eye doctor.


I'm a lot more bothered by Greer being demoted and losing his wife!!!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> Nit-pick. Ryan was on his way *in* after the confirmation vote to swear-in and make a speech. He was in an underground tunnel that protected him.
> 
> --Carlos V.


OK. I haven't read the book in probably 15-20 years so my memory of the exact details are a bit sketchy. The book was Debt of Honor and it was published back around 1994.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Binged on this, and found it entertaining enough. I will watch more, if it get renewed. But I never read much Clancy, so I had few preconceptions about the character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I was surprised at how...lightweight it was. It felt like a USA series; I was expecting more HBO. A lot of it seemed like a blend of soap opera and ABC Afterschool Special.

It was OK, but I was expecting/hoping for more...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was surprised at how...lightweight it was. It felt like a USA series; I was expecting more HBO. *A lot of it seemed like a blend of soap opera and ABC Afterschool Special.*
> 
> It was OK, but I was expecting/hoping for more...


Well, that's a heck of an endorsement.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

eddyj said:


> I will watch more, if it get renewed.


It's already gotten renewed for a second season...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> It's already gotten renewed for a second season...


The I guess I'll watch it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow what a first episode, like a big budget movie!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'm going to watch all 5 of the JR movies I bought in a bundle last week before I start this series. So far I've finished Red October and half of the first Harrison Solo one.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The 4 JR books that were made into movies are on sale at Audible.com for $5.95 each if you're a fan of audiobooks.

And they've all been rebranded with Kasinski covers.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> The 4 JR books that were made into movies are on sale at Audible.com for $5.95 each if you're a fan of audiobooks.
> 
> And they've all been rebranded with Kasinski covers.


So one of the movies did not come from a book?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Oh, Shadow Recruit.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

I do not like what they did with Greer at all. Greer in the books was an admiral and not a f* up like he is portrayed in the tv series. Greer recruited Ryan. There was also a lot of respect between the Ryan and Greer characters in the book, not so much in the tv series. Not sure why they dumbed down the Greer character so much. I can accept that Kathy Mulller is not an eye doctor but she is still a doctor at the top of her field. 

That said, as an action show I like it. I just have to suspend my disbelief at the portrayal of one of the main characters.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Did I miss something? What was the point of the drone pilot arc?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Did I miss something? What was the point of the drone pilot arc?


It was a key element of the ABC Afterschool Special side of the story. (The other key element being Mousa's family's passage through the Syrian refugee crisis.)


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

SullyND said:


> Did I miss something? What was the point of the drone pilot arc?


Gratuitous nudity?


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Howie said:


> So one of the movies did not come from a book?


Stanley and Blanche came from a different play/movie.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Huh? Hey Stella!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Spoiler



I thought Sulieman's wife switched to "We outta here!" mode too quickly. I don't think she even knew that the creepy terrorist guy (Yazid?) had creeped on her daughter.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

How is the show? Haven't started. Worth watching???


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Just a reminder this is not a spoilers thread... maybe mods can change the title? Or else a new thread can be started for spoilers? Thanks!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My wife and I enjoyed it a good deal.

Regarding next season, so spoilered here....



Spoiler



I really like the notion of next season being set (or started) in Moscow. I hope this might allow some well known Russian "villians" to show up in younger form. Perhaps Ramius.....


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I enjoyed it a moderate amount. In some ways it's like what you'd get if you took all the character melodrama and quiver-lipped crying out of Homeland. Some of it was pretty stupid. Some of the scenes were pretty good. Another show I thought of watching it was Strike Back. Not as fun as Strike Back though.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

We are watching it too. The production values are pretty good but I am sort of irritated on how they have changed the concept of the Greer and Ryan characters from the other movies. I recently saw a ranking of the various Ryan movies and they put this version in the middle with Alec Baldwin's Red October version as the best.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I think by changing the relationship, they give themselves more room to develop plotlines, rather than have to stick with the original material. Given this is a third generation (books/movies/show), that is probably a good idea, so it does not feel stale.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Uggghhh. If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books, then this show is NOT for you. I've read (and enjoyed) all of his books, and have been reading the new Jack Ryan Jr. books now that were co-written for the first few, and obviously now are just following his characters and style. This series was all over the place with inconsistencies between Jack, the books (which I expected, but I thought some of the changes weren't really necessary), and just overall sloppy writing. I thought JK did a pretty good job in the role and the material that he was given.

Really, I think they would have been better doing a Jack Ryan Jr character with the new books. They are set in modern times, and most of them are pretty good (the latest not so much). But the story and characters would have fit better, and I think it would have given them more to work with. I realize that they are less known, but they could have used the first few episodes to really explain things.


----------



## ScaleManJ (Oct 26, 2017)

Frylock said:


> Uggghhh. If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books, then this show is NOT for you. I've read (and enjoyed) all of his books, and have been reading the new Jack Ryan Jr. books now that were co-written for the first few, and obviously now are just following his characters and style. This series was all over the place with inconsistencies between Jack, the books (which I expected, but I thought some of the changes weren't really necessary), and just overall sloppy writing. I thought JK did a pretty good job in the role and the material that he was given.
> 
> Really, I think they would have been better doing a Jack Ryan Jr character with the new books. They are set in modern times, and most of them are pretty good (the latest not so much). But the story and characters would have fit better, and I think it would have given them more to work with. I realize that they are less known, but they could have used the first few episodes to really explain things.


I'm a huge fan, read all the books multiple times, listened to all the audio books multiple times and of course watched the movies . .

I'm really enjoying this, as is my wife who had never read a book, listened to an audio book but has watched "some" of the movies.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I enjoy the Clancy books, but I find them to be generally overwritten, ie, he explains everything too much.

I thought this series could have been about half as long as well. But, still I enjoyed it overall and will watch the next one.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I watched the whole season over the last few nights. I finished up last night and Dolby Vision and Atmos looked and sounded great.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've only watched the first couple episodes so far, but one thing that bugged me in the very beginning of the pilot is the idea that Jack rides his bike to work at the CIA. Maybe it's more plausible than I think it is, but CIA headquarters is not in downtown D.C. like they made it look, it's in a wooded area about 10 miles up the river. And to enter the complex you have to drive through a big security checkpoint. It just doesn't seem like the type of place that people would ride a bicycle to.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

We watched the whole series over the weekend. Overall, pretty good. The writing was a bit lazy in parts, and I wish it had a bit more action. Still not sure if I like Jim in that role - especially since it looks like they made him get all buffed out for it. He just doesn't look right (to me). But, I'll watch season 2.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> We watched the whole series over the weekend. Overall, pretty good. The writing was a bit lazy in parts, and I wish it had a bit more action. Still not sure if I like Jim in that role - especially since it looks like they made him get all buffed out for it. He just doesn't look right (to me). But, I'll watch season 2.


he's actually been buff for a long time. See Leatherheads.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> See Leatherheads.


Do I have to?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> ..... He was very detail oriented so sometimes he got bogged down in the minutia, but it was always critical to the story. .


He got one important detail wrong. When the office of VP is vacant the nominee must be confirmed by both Houses, not just the Senate.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I watched the whole season over the last few nights. I finished up last night and Dolby Vision and Atmos looked and sounded great.


Same with me, I enjoyed it, even it was kind of a cliche CIA vs. terrorist story. I was able to get Atmos working via Amazon Fire, but what did you use to get DV working? I have DV on my TV, but did not see it through my Fire device.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Apparently not available outside of Facebook (grrr), but:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160964061550078


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Frylock said:


> If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books, then this show is NOT for you.


That's an overly-broad assertion.

How about:
If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books *and only like shows that are exactly like them*, then this show is NOT for you.​


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I enjoyed the series a lot- but for reasons totally unrelated to the Ryanverse books; which ended with _Red Rabbit_ for me- I have zero interest in the Greaney novels or JR Jr.

I've never been satisfied with the movie adaptations- even knowing they could never deliver the deep and wide of a typical Clancy techno-thriller. But a Clancy story told in a long-form TV series where you can show all that detail like the path to radicalization or the muslim refugee plight really grabbed me. It reminded me more of Narcos than it did 24.

Maybe someday I'll get my _Red Storm Rising_ miniseries. But until then this show fits the bill.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Did I miss something? What was the point of the drone pilot arc?


So the writers could totally copy the plot from the movie Good Kill. Lazy writing...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> So the writers could totally copy the plot from the movie Good Kill. Lazy writing...


I haven't seen Good Kill (almost nobody has, it made $1.5 million at the box office), but I just read the plot synopsis on Wikipedia. There are obvious similarities with a drone pilot being uneasy with the fact that he's killing people, but that seems like a pretty generic story idea, not one that should be completely avoided since there was a movie with a similar character.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Did I miss something? What was the point of the drone pilot arc?


To provide a way for the terrorist's wife and kids to get away without it seeming like Deus ex Machina when a bomb just drops from the sky.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

So if "almost nobody has seen it", then it's ok to steal the major scene? Drone pilot with black female co-pilot bombs a guy to prevent a rape. I just hate tv writers who steal from movies because they don't have enough original thoughts.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> Maybe someday I'll get my _Red Storm Rising_ miniseries.


To me his most spine chilling work.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> To provide a way for the terrorist's wife and kids to get away without it seeming like Deus ex Machina when a bomb just drops from the sky.


But they could have done that with just that scene. I bet he'll reappear next season.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> That's an overly-broad assertion.
> 
> How about:
> If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books *and only like shows that are exactly like them*, then this show is NOT for you.​


'

Sorry, I should have said "If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books *and want a series based on his books to remain true to form*, then this show is not for you.

I think if they hadn't attached the Tom Clancy/Jack Ryan name to it, I would have liked it a lot more. As it was attaching the name set certain expectations, which were not met.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> So if "almost nobody has seen it", then it's ok to steal the major scene? Drone pilot with black female co-pilot bombs a guy to prevent a rape. I just hate tv writers who steal from movies because they don't have enough original thoughts.


How do you know they stole the major scene. Do we know they even saw that other movie? Is it not an original thought if you didn't see what you are claiming is stolen? Could just be coincidence.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Frylock said:


> '
> 
> Sorry, I should have said "If you are a fan of Tom Clancy books *and want a series based on his books to remain true to form*, then this show is not for you.
> 
> I think if they hadn't attached the Tom Clancy/Jack Ryan name to it, I would have liked it a lot more. As it was attaching the name set certain expectations, which were not met.


I mostly agree with this, but also realize that not nearly as many people would have watched the series without the Clancy characters' names attached. It would have been just another Amazon original.

They've changed Harry Bosch a bit from the novels - especially the other major characters - but I've really enjoyed that series.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> How do you know they stole the major scene. Do we know they even saw that other movie? Is it not an original thought if you didn't see what you are claiming is stolen? Could just be coincidence.


Your statement reminded me of an episode of Last Comic Standing. A contestant told a joke from the movie "Boiler Room" _verbatim, _judge Joe Rogan called him out on it, and the other two judges and the comedian claimed complete ignorance. They basically said it isn't stolen if you hadn't seen the movie, and voted him through to the next round. It was probably the best joke of his set, and I had the exact same thought as Joe ("he totally stole that from Boiler Room") as soon as he told it.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

MacThor said:


> I mostly agree with this, but also realize that not nearly as many people would have watched the series without the Clancy characters' names attached. It would have been just another Amazon original.
> 
> They've changed Harry Bosch a bit from the novels - especially the other major characters - but I've really enjoyed that series.


I do agree that it would not have gotten as many views or free advertising by attaching Clancy's name.

I've not watched Bosch or realized it was a series of novels. May have to give it a shot.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

'Jack Ryan': Carlton Cuse Steps Down As Showrunner, Remains Executive Producer On Amazon Series For Season 3

Not that anonymous posters are particularly trustworthy, but the first comment says he was fired. Deadline is a basically a trade rag/blog, so it could be true.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've only watched the first couple episodes so far, but one thing that bugged me in the very beginning of the pilot is the idea that Jack rides his bike to work at the CIA. Maybe it's more plausible than I think it is, but CIA headquarters is not in downtown D.C. like they made it look, it's in a wooded area about 10 miles up the river. And to enter the complex you have to drive through a big security checkpoint. It just doesn't seem like the type of place that people would ride a bicycle to.


So they want you to believe!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

In two weeks:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> In two weeks:


...and a day...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Season 2 is now available.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> Season 2 is now available.


Thanks, I was able to download a couple episodes before my flight...


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Gonna marathon it this wknd. Noomi Rapace, exxxxcellent.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Hcour said:


> Gonna marathon it this wknd. Noomi Rapace, exxxxcellent.


Yeah, I finished it this evening. Pretty easy one to binge. There isn't a discussion/spoiler thread, right?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

From episode 1 I think


Spoiler



You work on top secret things and you notice a woman who speaks many languages in a bar and she walks you back to your hotel room and says her room isn't even on the same floor; and that doesn't set off any alarms in your head?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Season 2 Discussion Thread (Spoilers Included):

Jack Ryan Season 2 (Amazon) *Spoilers*


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> From episode 1 I think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Don't sell Jack short...he knows. (and that's not a spoiler; I'm making an educated guess).


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Binge watching season one.

In S01E04, Jack & Cathy are on their first date at a Maryland crabhouse, eating _dungeness_ crab!?!?

I'm just glad Tom Clancy wasn't alive to see that.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just started watching this too. It's pretty good. I love the sidekick guy, but the actor playing Jack is just ok. Cathy's good. :up:


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Martin Tupper said:


> Binge watching season one.
> 
> In S01E04, Jack & Cathy are on their first date at a Maryland crabhouse, eating _dungeness_ crab!?!?
> 
> I'm just glad Tom Clancy wasn't alive to see that.


LOL, I remember that scene. I just shook my head and wondered who was doing background research for the show. Clearly it was someone from the west coast that though all crabs are alike.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't watch trailers. Does it say when it's being released?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't watch trailers. Does it say when it's being released?


I didn't even need to watch it. I just moved the scrub bar near the end, and it showed December 21st.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

So far outside the Ryanverse it's almost unrecognizable. And everytime I see Michael Kelly, I see the rentacop "C.J" from Dawn of the Dead.

Still hoping someone in Hollywood will wake up and option a _Red Storm Rising_ miniseries someday. It would be almost "timely" now.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

About to start the last episode of Season 3. Been a great season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I enjoyed all 3 seasons. Maybe season 3 a little more than the other 2.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Better than S2, not better than S1. James Cosmo was my favorite. He would've made an awesome Colonel Filitov in my never-to-be-made Cardinal of the Kremlin adaptation.

wondering if Michael B. Jordan's "Mr Clark" will show in future seasons.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I've only seen 2 episodes of S3 but so far I'm liking it a lot. More of the type of spy series I enjoy, especially after watching the sort of cartoonish, over the top "The Recruit" which I enjoyed but felt too much like a Shonda Rhymes style ABC show than a true spy story.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Watched all of S3 over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. Reminded me of reading the Tom Clancy novels with state-craft, political intrigue, multiple locations all over Europe, etc.

But I did have to roll my eyes at the idea of a Zodiac boat with a bunch of military-looking guys just cruising from the Black Sea, all the way through the Bosphorus Strait, past Istanbul, and on toward mainland Greece. That's like minimum 400 miles, and possibly longer depending on where in the Black Sea that incident happened.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Cyborg Cop 2 | RiffTrax Free on Freevee


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Watched all of S3 over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. Reminded me of reading the Tom Clancy novels with state-craft, political intrigue, multiple locations all over Europe, etc.
> 
> But I did have to roll my eyes at the idea of a Zodiac boat with a bunch of military-looking guys just cruising from the Black Sea, all the way through the Bosphorus Strait, past Istanbul, and on toward mainland Greece. That's like minimum 400 miles, and possibly longer depending on where in the Black Sea that incident happened.


The had Jack Bauer in that Zodiac.


----------

